# Corks - Agglomerate vs Synthetic



## ffemt128 (Jan 25, 2011)

First off for those who order from George, what is the difference between the 1 3/4 Perfect Agglomerate 

http://www.finevinewines.com/p-879-2320c.aspx

and the 1 3/4 Agglomerate corks.

http://www.finevinewines.com/p-451-2310c.aspx.

Next question, I've been using the Nomacorks so far, is there any advantage of the synthetic over the afflomerate corks? 

If I can save a couple bucks and not sacrifice the wine, I may add a bag of 1000 to my next order from George.

Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2011)

Doug I don't have the answer you want but why not give George a call and ask him. He really does enjoy talking to his customers.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 25, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug I don't have the answer you want but why not give George a call and ask him. He really does enjoy talking to his customers.



I may do that after work. I'll be placing an order soon in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Flem (Jan 25, 2011)

Doug,
I'm glad you started a discussion about corks. I was wondering the same thing, but I was also wondering about the length---1 1/2 vs 1 3/4 inch.
The corks that came with my starter package were the perfect agglomerate 
1 1/2 inch. I'm making a Merlot that should be aged for a couple of years. My question is, "is that type and that length appropriate for that wine?"

Thanks!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 25, 2011)

Synthetic corks are OK if you plan on storring your wine for short (under 3 to 5 years) periods of time. Although they are air tight, the amount of micro oxidation that occurs vastly exceeds that of "natural" cork. This greatly accelerated rate has been found to lead to wine becomming oxydized. 

For this reason, many wineries are now tunring away from synthetic corks. A big part of this move is due to that threat of oxydation. The move is also due to improved QC in Portugal cork exports, reducing "Cork Taint" or TCA occurences. The threat of TCA is the main reason why wineries went with synthetic corks to begin with.

If you plan to keep you wine for longer periods of time, then go with the natural cork varieties. 

Another dis-advantage of synthetic cork is that they are not as easily removed. I have broken many corkscrews on these suckers!


----------



## MN-winer (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been using agglomerated since I started wine two years ago. I've considered switching to 1+1 corks which have that layer of real cork on top and bottom, but the prices seem very high - like double the cost. I've heard people on this forum say not to expect agglomerated to last beyond 2 years, but I have some that are two and showing no sign of problems. 

Does it make sense to bottle some with a better cork for 2+ years of aging? Or should I just take a chance?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2011)

Those are the exact same cork with the only difference being the printing on the side. Same price either way. I go with the 1.75" with the Grapes. It will give you more protection if you think you may have some wines that would improve or be still be hanging around after 2 years in your cellar. Not a bad cork for the money and George stands behind them 100%, like everything else he sells.



ffemt128 said:


> First off for those who order from George, what is the difference between the 1 3/4 Perfect Agglomerate
> 
> http://www.finevinewines.com/p-879-2320c.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2011)

I am looking into the 1+1 ATM myself.  The cost of production of these speciality corks does drive up the price but not what I would call double. 

The 1+1's I am looking at are $0.185 vs say George's Agglomerate corks for $0.144 per 1000.

PM me for more info.



MN-winer said:


> I've been using agglomerated since I started wine two years ago. I've considered switching to 1+1 corks which have that layer of real cork on top and bottom, but the prices seem very high - like double the cost. I've heard people on this forum say not to expect agglomerated to last beyond 2 years, but I have some that are two and showing no sign of problems.
> 
> Does it make sense to bottle some with a better cork for 2+ years of aging? Or should I just take a chance?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I am looking into the 1+1 ATM myself. The cost of production of these speciality corks does drive up the price but not what I would call double.
> 
> The 1+1's I am looking at are $0.185 vs say George's Agglomerate corks for $0.144 per 1000.
> 
> PM me for more info.



Mike I am paying $0.12 for 1+1


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 25, 2011)

I believe Runningwolf uses the 1+1 corks. Not sure what he paid as he has his custom made. Maybe he could post a link.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2011)

Are those the lowest end? I think they had like 5 levels (hard to believe) I may be quoting the higher end ones.



Runningwolf said:


> Mike I am paying $0.12 for 1+1


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Are those the lowest end? I think they had like 5 levels (hard to believe) I may be quoting the higher end ones.



I don't think the 1+1's had levels. The all natural ones did, but they kept recommending these as they are the one's they sell to most wineries. Keep in mine folks we are talking 1000ct minimum order.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 25, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I don't think the 1+1's had levels. The all natural ones did, but they kept recommending these as they are the one's they sell to most wineries. Keep in mine folks we are talking 1000ct minimum order.



At the present time I have 350 plus bottles that will need corked in the next 2-3 months. I think come December I could get away with using 1000. The price per 1000 for the perfect alomerate are .144 a piece if tou are a FVWGC member.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2011)

My bad.

I just went and looked at the quote RRawhide sent me and it was $95 /1000. + 100 set up so $195/1000 for the whole lot. 

I was thinking they were ~ $190 for just the corks but I swear they said they had levels on the 1+1. I just talked to them last week and they are sending samples!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> My bad.
> 
> I just went and looked at the quote RRawhide sent me and it was $95 /1000. + 100 set up so $195/1000 for the whole lot.
> 
> I was thinking they were ~ $190 for just the corks but I swear they said they had levels on the 1+1. I just talked to them last week and they are sending samples!



Mike, the .95 is their low end cork not 1+1. Their recommendation is branding looks a lot better on the 1+1 and better potection. Rick did tell me he gets the .95 one.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmmm... So something is off for sure. 

I should get my samples this week hopefully. Hope to place an order soon TAT was pretty fast it seemed. Just tweaking the design a bit more!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2011)

Give Denise a call she'll quote you what you want to know. My turn around time from my first contact to delivered corks was less than 21 days and that included design consultation and making the branding iron. My second order I told her my bottling date was in 10 days and they executed on time.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, that's impressive. Is she the receptionist or a salesperson? Rick gave me a name of his sales guy but he was OOTO on Friday when I called. I also asked for a quote from DIAM via their web form but no response still. They may not want to mess with the little guys. They do make a beautiful product though.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Wow, that's impressive. Is she the receptionist or a salesperson? Rick gave me a name of his sales guy but he was OOTO on Friday when I called. I also asked for a quote from DIAM via their web form but no response still. They may not want to mess with the little guys. They do make a beautiful product though.



Just give her a call

Denise Rico
Sales Administrator


----------



## tonyt (Jan 25, 2011)

Flem said:


> Doug,
> I'm glad you started a discussion about corks. I was wondering the same thing, but I was also wondering about the length---1 1/2 vs 1 3/4 inch.
> The corks that came with my starter package were the perfect agglomerate
> 1 1/2 inch. I'm making a Merlot that should be aged for a couple of years. My question is, "is that type and that length appropriate for that wine?"
> ...



I bottle 20 375ml and 20 750ml for each kit. I use the longer ones for the 750s and shorter ones for the 375s.


----------



## mavrik13 (Jan 27, 2011)

I know I'm not a regular on these forums, but thought I would weigh in. You can purchase Nomacorcs (1.5" straight) for $100/1000, or 0.10c/ea at Waterloo Container. Even after shipping up to Nova Scotia (and associated taxes), it was reasonable (0.145c/ea). They do offer the 1.75" as well for a little more. I had a pleasant experience dealing with them as well. 

Part of the reason that I purchased Nomacorc is that I believe (please correct me if I'm wrong) they won't dry out like agglo/cork, so you don't have to be in a hurry to use them. I also believe them to be superior to agglo corks, and at this price, better value for my needs than natural cork.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to know as I am in need again. My original bottles came from waterloo. They were very nice brown bordeaux bottles.


----------



## Flem (Jan 28, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> First off for those who order from George, what is the difference between the 1 3/4 Perfect Agglomerate
> 
> http://www.finevinewines.com/p-879-2320c.aspx
> 
> ...



Doug,
Did you ever get an answer on the difference between agglomerate and perfect agglomerate corks?


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 28, 2011)

Flem said:


> Doug,
> Did you ever get an answer on the difference between agglomerate and perfect agglomerate corks?





I called George but received the answering machine. I haven't had a chance to call him back yet.


----------



## Flem (Jan 28, 2011)

Just comparing the two from the online catalog, it appears as though the only difference is that the perfect agglomerate has "Fine Vine Wines" printed on the side while the agglomerate have no printing whatsoever.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jan 29, 2011)

What I've been doing on my current batches is bottling 20 or so of the 30 bottles with agglomerate and going full natural corks for the other 10. Drink the agglomerate ones first, then a few years down the line start breaking into the natural corked wines!


----------

